# So I think my dog hates Pugs.....



## csmith4313 (Jul 22, 2015)

So when it comes to small dogs no introduction is needed for Sam. He doesn't view them as a threat and he usually just sniffs them. He will play but play gently. Even with small dogs that have gotten aggressive he usually just backs off. Kinda like okay whatever. My best friends got a pug and for some reason Samuel hates him. We have tried multiple times to introduce them. This past time he nipped my friend on the leg trying to get to the pug. The Pug is sweet as can be. No posturing. The pug is a sweet heart. I just don't get it and I feel horrible over the situation. I doubt we will try it again. Is there a reason for this? Is there anything I can do to help the situation for future dog meet ups or maybe in the future try it again? Any advice please? 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## cloudpump (Oct 20, 2015)

Sometimes it's hard for dogs to read brachycephalic dogs body language. Couple that with a curled tail held up high. Could be just reading signals wrong.


----------



## csmith4313 (Jul 22, 2015)

cloudpump said:


> Sometimes it's hard for dogs to read brachycephalic dogs body language. Couple that with a curled tail held up high. Could be just reading signals wrong.


That was my first thought. I find pugs deformed in any event. Maybe Sam was like what in the world is that?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Hating any dog ...is not your dog's choice to make! I expect my dogs to do the exact thing with any dog they encounter ... "nothing!" That dog is not your concern dog! Works out fine.

I'm much more about teaching my dogs to ignore other dogs than I am about meeting them. But it turns out in retrospect that the process for dog friendly is still pretty much the same?? 

The "pug" sounds like a "non" issue so your dog is the problem. If you care ... that much then you need to work on your dog first. 






It's not what I do but it seems like a reasonable approach for most people. 

And ... "Sit on the Down and the "Place Command" once taught those I would do outside the confines of a "Dog Park." A safe non conflict way to put pressure on the dog to "Proof" them! I don't care about the focus on me thing myself as long as my dog is not acting like a "tool" I' good. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nHZ...7F&index=1&ab_channel=LeerburgEnterprises,Inc

"Sit on the Dog and "The Place Command" would also be part of the process, see here. :

Fearful, Anxious or Flat Crazy "The Place CommanD - Boxer Forum : Boxer Breed Dog Forums

Those are things you "need" to be doing. Then find a dog a dog behind a fence to bark in your dogs face! If your dog stands there and does ... "nothing" your good to go or a "minor correction" to dial him down is fine also. In the meantime ... if the "Pug's" owner is willing and frankly if it were me ... I would not be. But ... that aside ... walking the dogs together is the way to go. Each dog to the outside, a dog on the left a dog on the righ, no meet ups just walk together. You do the "prep work" in the mean time. Then at some point one dog to the left one dog to the right ... no meet up just walk. And at some point people on the outside people, dogs in the middle just walk no meet ups. 

As I say I don't do other dogs but as I understand it that's how it's done. I just flat did/do "zero" unknown dogs but you know crap happens. And my dogs who were taught to ignore other dogs got along just fine with other dogs.

But a "Pug" you know so "zero margin" for error! At the bare minimum, first encounter your dog should be in "Place" and the Pug should be allowed to free roam. It would be your dog's "job" to do nothing!! For me a "friends" dog would have to be capable of doing that before I would even think about allowing there dog to have free access to my "Pug!" 

I have a "zero" BS policy for my dogs safety! But hey ... that's me.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

My dog has issues with any flat faced dog with big eyes.They look like little furry human faces staring at him.Any other dog big or small he's fine with.


----------



## cloudpump (Oct 20, 2015)

dogma13 said:


> My dog has issues with any flat faced dog with big eyes.They look like little furry human faces staring at him.Any other dog big or small he's fine with.


Boxers can have this issue also. That's where I learned about it. Couldn't figure out why other dogs couldn't stay dog. Lol


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

I never had an issue with my dogs and flat faced breeds. How interesting but I can see where the maybe "human like" look could be an issue.

Sometimes some dogs just don't like other dogs. There is nothing that really can be done about it. Most people don't care for everybody they meet either.

Have you tried introducing the dogs from opposite sides of a sturdy fence?


----------



## csmith4313 (Jul 22, 2015)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> I never had an issue with my dogs and flat faced breeds. How interesting but I can see where the maybe "human like" look could be an issue.
> 
> Have you tried introducing the dogs from opposite sides of a sturdy fence?


Oh yeah. Obscured view he just wines to see the puppy. Full view, ballistic.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

This Pug is a puppy? How old?

How is your dog with other puppies?


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

dogma13 said:


> My dog has issues with any flat faced dog with big ,.They look like little furry human faces staring at him.Any other dog big or small he's fine with.


LOL well I'm certainly not going to argue with your experiance with your dog. But in a "Boxer" household that crap is not gonna fly. 

Nor would it would with my AM Band Dawg ... well ... there are no flat faced dogs here so I'm good??? It's not my dog's job to discriminate?? And in the real world ... a bomb sniffing dog that goes "off task" becasue a Bull Dog just happened to be near by??? Yeah ... that "Bomb Dog" is not of much use in the real world?? Serious working dogs don't screw with unknow dogs ... good enough for them ... good enough for me. My dogs are merely pets ...but my standards of expected behaviour .. are pretty high and my dogs ... have no problem meeting my expectations.


----------



## csmith4313 (Jul 22, 2015)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> This Pug is a puppy? How old?
> 
> How is your dog with other puppies?


The Pug is a Rescue but he is an adult. Sam doesn't mind small dogs/puppies at all. That's why it was so odd. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

csmith4313 said:


> The Pug is a Rescue but he is an adult. Sam doesn't mind small dogs/puppies at all. That's why it was so odd.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


If it were me, I would just keep trying to desensitize with a fence between them. Either he will get over the looks and hysteria or he just isn't going to like this Pug. It won't take long to find out.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

cloudpump said:


> Boxers can have this issue also. That's where I learned about it. Couldn't figure out why other dogs couldn't stay dog. Lol


LOL ... well yes they can! But if you look at the Boxer forums I was on two and only one now. Boxerworld is freaking useless a bunch of "PO" only tools and "Boxerforum" there is no Forum dedicated to "Aggression." Yep it does happen on rare occasion ... maybe three or four growling fighting issues a year??

I've met and worked with many Boxers ... and I have only seen one ... a Female ... that was not a dog you want to meet at a "Dog Park!" Safely behind a fence but she stared at Rocky like he was "raw meat!" She never made a sound but the old "if looks could kill thing" was in full effect. I was stunned??? 

Unusually owner frustration and hair pulling is the order of the day. DIfferent kettle of fish as it were. And yes ... a lot of dogs don't much care for being circled at high speeds hopped on in an attempt to knock them over and punched in the face! So ... not the best plays well with others breed.


----------



## cloudpump (Oct 20, 2015)

Chip18 said:


> LOL ... well yes they can! But if you look at the Boxer forums I was on two and only one now. Boxerworld is freaking useless a bunch of "PO" only tools and "Boxerforum" there is no Forum dedicated to "Aggression." Yep it does happen on rare occasion ... maybe three or four growling fighting issues a year??
> 
> I've met and worked with many Boxers ... and I have only seen one ... a Female ... that was not a dog you want to meet at a "Dog Park!" Safely behind a fence but she stared at Rocky like he was "raw meat!" She never made a sound but the old "if looks could kill thing" was in full effect. I was stunned???
> 
> Unusually owner frustration and hair pulling is the order of the day. DIfferent kettle of fish as it were. And yes ... a lot of dogs don't much care for being circled at high speeds hopped on in an attempt to knock them over and punched in the face! So ... not the best plays well with others breed.


Phone typo. Other dogs just didn't like the look of my smoosh faced, nubby tailed dog. That or the way boxers played (loud, and trying to get up on legs).


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

cloudpump said:


> Phone typo. Other dogs just didn't like the look of my smoosh faced, nubby tailed dog. That or the way boxers played (loud, and trying to get up on legs).


Don't forget the punching.


----------

